# Omega buckle



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

Ive been after a 16mm buckle for my omegas leather strap. Is anyone aware of any places I might be able to get one from? Would really like the omega logo on the buckle just to finish it off.

Thanks!!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

ebay.  Careful for fakes and also try to get the correct one for the strap/watch.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

gimli said:


> ebay.  Careful for fakes and also try to get the correct one for the strap/watch.


 Thoughts >>>> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-ORIGINAL-OMEGA-STAINLESS-STEEL-BUCKLE-16-MM-INNER/152757117463?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908110712%26meid%3Ddfd5d717732d4b76b9b186359d287ebc%26pid%3D100677%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D30%26sd%3D232656550332%26itm%3D152757117463&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wish I could help but I'm no expert. See if this info below will help, it's very thorough.

https://omegaforums.net/threads/about-omega-buckles.37347/


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

@JDMdenon that buckle looks like Omega ref 025STZ006410 (cant confirm if it is real or not sorry) If you get them from an Omega AD the steel buckles are usually £35

you can also try cousins https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/omega-watch-strap-buckles?code=94511602 for the more modern engraved style.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Thanks @animalone, I never bothered to check cousins!! I had the impression they were more! I shall get one soon. Was originally intending on getting a deployant clasp with the leather strap, unfortunately I'm not too sure how I'd work it with the holes to adjust the size.


----------

